# Shotgun for coyotes



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, i dont have a rifle at the moment, and its gonna be a while before i get one. i love to go coyote hunting and before i just used my buddys rifle. now i want to go out on my own. i have 3 shotguns including a 10 guage, i was just wondering if i could use my 10 guage with like T shot or something.

any advice is appreciated...


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes a shotgun will work fine if you are calling yotes in to around 50-70 yards MAX. Also I would say stay away from the steel shot. 12ga 3in 4buck or similar will work fine. One other thing if you can afford a extended/ported choke tube to use with the buckshot that will also help. IMO


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

what shot would work best in my 10 ga?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dead Coyote Load which is T shot size in Hevi Shot. A lot more down range energy and distance. In a 10 pellet count is more than adequate and with the right choke combo it will provide a decent weapon to dispatch coyotes at the 70-80 yard range.

They are spendy but worth the price. Otherwise 00-04 buck in lead are your next choice!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

12 gauge, 3 inch Dead Coyote, Hevi Shot are $3.00 a shot, 3 1/2 are around $3.25 a shot, 10ga are even more and might be hard to find. I haven't seen any on the shelves around here. I would opt for the #4 Buck, lead, and a good full or extra full choke. Just my opinion, and I'm not sure about the 70-80 yard shots, 40-50 is max with mine, I loose all my pattern after that. But I have not tried the Dead Coyote, they are supposed to pattern better.

There are several post on here about shooting coyotes with a shotgun, true distance, what shells etc.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

They use to make, when you could still shoot lead at waterfowl, 10 ga. in 4 buck. I don't think anyone makes it anymore however.

Dead coyote would get the nod from me in my SP-10 I believe. Otherwise, if you're very serious and use the big bore a lot, purchase a MEC 600 Jr. in 10 ga. and roll your own. They make beautiful reloads and with the right manual and good components, will lend itself well to being a multi-tasker in the reloading department.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

10ga. T Shot


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I shoot 4 Buck out of my SP -10 with full choke I cant remember the pellet count but I think its like 74 pellets. And I have killed yotes out to 70 yards with it. Called in a double once with it and both of them peeked over the next terrace and got them both with one shot. that was pretty cool. I also tested the penatration on a 55 gallon steel drum at sixty yards it went through both side of the drum. Happy calling and good luck.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

bust'em said:


> I shoot 4 Buck out of my SP -10 with full choke I cant remember the pellet count but I think its like 74 pellets. And I have killed yotes out to 70 yards with it. Called in a double once with it and both of them peeked over the next terrace and got them both with one shot. that was pretty cool. I also tested the penatration on a 55 gallon steel drum at sixty yards it went through both side of the drum. Happy calling and good luck.


Hi,
Just reading your post. Do you reload your 10ga. shells or do you still buy them? If so, where can I get my hands on some 4 buck?

What choke you shooting in your ten?

Thanks and Happy New Year,
Dan


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

the_hunter said:


> what shot would work best in my 10 ga?


 three and a half #4 buck. I have killed well over a 100 coyotes and a few cats and fox. good luck


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

bust'em said:


> I shoot 4 Buck out of my SP -10 with full choke I cant remember the pellet count but I think its like 74 pellets. And I have killed yotes out to 70 yards with it. Called in a double once with it and both of them peeked over the next terrace and got them both with one shot. that was pretty cool. I also tested the penatration on a 55 gallon steel drum at sixty yards it went through both side of the drum. Happy calling and good luck.


 I bought winchester super X at Gander Mountin at wausau Wi. just before christmass`78 pellets unplated shot $5.99 for 5 pack. good luck Dave


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

The local govmt trapper in my area used to use 10 ga BB shot and nothing but BB if he was out he did not use his shotgun. The thing with BB is more pellets but you also have less velocity. also Gerry Blair a well known author talks about "moosedick" his 10 ga almost always BB shot


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wyomingpredator said:


> The local govmt trapper in my area used to use 10 ga BB shot and nothing but BB if he was out he did not use his shotgun. The thing with BB is more pellets but you also have less velocity. also Gerry Blair a well known author talks about "moosedick" his 10 ga almost always BB shot


Thats because BB works. Theres alot to be said about putting more pellets on target, doesnt matter if its coyotes, pheasants, or ducks and geese.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I live in Arizona and have been killing yotes for years with my Rem SP10-10ga and my Beretta 390 12ga 3" shotgun. First thing, stay away from standard steel shot loads its not very good, it will pattern tighter but wont penetrate well enough at 40yds plus. Premium copper plated lead BB from Federal is great stuff or #4buckshot, either one works well. The Hevi shot company does not make 10ga loaded shells to the best of my knowledge and only Federal cartridge co. makes lead BB loads anymore. Its hard to find this ammo so you might have to order it from Natchez or Midway shooting supplies. Now for you 10ga shooters who want to shoot #4 buck your going to have to reload your own because Winchester stopped making it 2 years ago or so and Federal dropped it some years earlier, these factory loads contained 54pellets of #4buck. Only Federal and Winchester make 00buck with a 18 pellet count for a 10ga now. The Lyman data book only shows a 46pellet load for the 10ga. I load my own 54pellet load with great success pm me if your interested in this load. And remember, lead BB penetrates better than "T" shot size steel at 40yds because I've tested it myself. "Now go out and smoke some dogs"


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Dfisher I am shooting reloads of 4buck out of my sp-10 with the full choke in it .Not the turkey extra full that comes with it. Just full choke.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

" Gerry Blair a well known author talks about "moosedick" his 10 ga almost always BB shot"
----------------------------------------
Very true, and Gerry is completely honest about the sure kill range of "Moose dick"". 55 yards. I once asked Gerry about the 80 yard claims that some people make about their mighty ten gauge. Gerry say's " I wouldn't call them lier's, but they ain't killing everything they shoot at out there at 80 yards".


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I've carried my Model 12 a couple of times with magnum BB's and I don't think I'd shoot beyond 40 or 45 with it. Of course, that's easy to say when I'm sitting here infront of this computer too.

As I've said many times on this forum, I don't know a hoot about coyotes. But from reading these posts, I get the feeling that they are either going to be at 100 + yards, looking for the source of the call, or they are going to charge in and be right on top of you, within easy shotgun range.

Is this about right?

Sincerely,
Dan


----------

